

Ask HN: I've been offered a job that is different than one I interviewed for.  - AlwaysCurious

I work at a really sought after big security company. But being a big company I am stuck with all the corporate policies that prevents people from easily moving internally into good positions.<p>I interviewed for a senior level job at an upcoming startup in the valley. I don't have the experience required for said job. So my hiring manager offered me another job that is tangentially related to the job I love. And if I perform well on that semi related job for six months I could be considered for senior level position that I would love to do.<p>It will be a good salary bump, but I will be leaving a great company (although stagnant job), move to completely different coast and hope that he keeps his word after six months.<p>Is it worth taking the risk? Or should I keep searching for a junior level job and stay put till I find one?<p>What should I demand that will make him more obligated to keep his end of the bargain?<p>Is there a way that I could figure out whether the hiring manager is being genuine and not a used car salesman?
======
gajda
If he talks about "considering it" it doesn't sound like an clear YES.

But to put this aside - this risk is up to you - i believe the experience to
get out of something stagnant and even move to a new place is worth the
experience alone. Speaking for myself, i take every worthy experience i can
get to push my horizon further and further.

I can only assume, if you do a good job and gain the necessary skills that you
currently lack of, there is no reason he shouldn't consider you.

------
shimms
What happens in 6 months if you don't get the bump? Worst case you've improved
your experience, got more runs on the board and can apply for another job,
closer to the one you want.

I don't know your personal circumstances, but I would personally take the
chance, _if_ the new startup job is something you will honestly love doing for
6 months (or more), and you're ok with re-locating across the country for a
period of your life. As I said, I'd do it, but I'm not you.

~~~
cpher
I would agree with shimms. It sounds like you're wrestling with security vs.
opportunity. Sometimes jobs that provide that stimulation/opportunity fall
into your lap, other times you have to take a leap of faith and see how it
plays out. The decision becomes harder depending on your personal
circumstances (e.g. family, etc.). But even then, people move across the
country to pursue opportunity, even if it means uprooting your family. Just
don't be fatalistic about it--i.e. if it doesn't work out, then all is lost.
You will have learned new skills and something new about yourself that other
people don't have the guts to pursue. Good luck!

------
fredsanford
For what it's worth, I had a similar chance when I was younger and had no
children and I passed it up. It is one of my deepest regrets. If you're young
and flexible (no children, not married, no aging parents to care for etc) I'd
go for it.

~~~
AlwaysCurious
I am young and without any flexible. So moving is not really a problem. I
wonder how can I make my case stronger or ask him to put down more on the
table besides just "maybe".

------
orangethirty
How solid is the startup?

~~~
AlwaysCurious
The startup is actually pretty good. They are selling real product and it has
very positive reviews in market.

~~~
orangethirty
Are they profitable? Meaning, do you reason they will survive one more year?

